# Rip: Kevin Randleman (Former UFC/MMA Fighter)



## punisher73 (Feb 15, 2016)

Just saw this on the news today and didn't see this posted already.

Always enjoyed watching his fights, very young to have died.

Former UFC champion Kevin Randleman passes away at 44


----------



## tshadowchaser (Feb 15, 2016)

*.*


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 15, 2016)

Former Pride fighter as well.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 17, 2016)

.


----------



## Buka (Feb 17, 2016)

.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Apr 12, 2016)

Pneumonia is no joke.


----------



## Tames D (Apr 12, 2016)

.


----------

